

Boeing 787 Dreamliners have an int overflow bug - simas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/05/01/boeing-787-dreamliners-contain-a-potentially-catastrophic-software-bug

======
PhantomGremlin
The headline doesn't do the problem justice. This is a _big deal._ Here's a
snippet:

    
    
       "after 248 days of continuous power, all four
       (generator control units) will go into failsafe
       mode at the same time, resulting in a loss of
       all AC electrical power regardless of flight phase."
    

The current workaround is to totally shutdown and restart.

